# Next Single Women's Main Meet - Oct/Nov 2012 - please respond asap!



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi All!

On the back of the success of the recent picnic at Suitys this month, some of us have been talking about organising an Oct/Nov meet like one that I organised a couple of years back in Bicester, Oxfordshire. 

The majority of those that attended Suitys picnic were single mums and we would really like to encourage more of those that are just starting out or are in the process of ttc to come along too! Its a great opportunity to network with like-minded women that are at all stages of the journey. 

There are a couple of options that we have come up with, both of which are approx midway between London and the Midlands; 


Option 1 -Thame Barns Centre - http://www.thamebarnscentre.co.uk/

Dates available are: 27th October and 10th November 

We would need the Large Barn, which is £22 p/hr. So, if we had it from 10am-5pm, it'd work out at £154. There is then a one off surcharge of £20 for more than 50 people, plus £40 for a cleaner. So, that'd be a total of £214 to be divided between us (there were 35 at Suitys so it would work out at just over £6 each). 

Catering is £8 p/person for a finger buffet. 

If anyone wanted to stay, there is a Travelodge but we havent looked into any other local accommodation as yet but can do if this is the preferred option. 


Option 2  Littlebury Hotel, Bicester - http://www.littleburyhotel.com/

Dates available are: 13th October, 27th October, 3rd November, 10th November, 17th November and 24th November

This is the venue that we used last time but I think we will have outgrown the room and will need to use the large room. It still provides us access to the lounge area and the garden if the weather is fine. Room hire from 12pm to 5pm would be £145 (so based on 35 again would work out at around £4 each)

Catering for a hot and cold buffet as before would be £9.75 per person. Children can be catered for from the childrens menu.

Several people stayed over last time and some have expressed an interest in doing the same again (there is Bicester Village to visit the following day for those that like some retail therapy). Room rates are: Single - £74.50, Double/Twin £95.50, Family (double bed plus a single bed) £105.00. They can supply a fold down bed for £15. He will give an 8% discount on room rates.

For those that want to stay the night and have children, providing there are enough people, he would be prepared to let us dine off the a la carte menu in the private room that we were in before which would allow for babes in pushchairs or baby monitors for those that have their rooms near enough. 

We need to make a booking asap as dates will go quickly. We need to get an idea of numbers, preferred date and which option you prefer so please can you vote and post here asap! 

We will be taking deposits this time as it's likely we will have to secure the room by deposit in advance. 

Any questions, please contact either myself, Cem or Suitcase of Dreams. 

Lou

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Not sure how helpful my response will be but any date and either venue would be of interest!  If you want me to be more specific let me know & I'll narrow it down but the only one that's not brialliant would be the last November date as that is my little one's birthday weekend.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks aweeze for putting the poll up   

I've voted for Bicester and the earlier dates - I think later in November will start to get busy with Christmas events!

Note that there is a DCN Single Women Talking & Telling workshop on 10th November which I am intending to go to and I guess maybe one or two others might too so it would be good to avoid that date if possible

Come on everyone, get voting, it would be lovely to see you all again before the end of the year and to meet some of the newer members of the Singles Board too. I would echo aweeze's comment that it would be particularly welcome to see some of those starting out/ttc as well as all our mums so hopefully some of you will be able to make it   

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Have voted.  


A-Mx


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks A - will be there and looking forward to it.  Any date is fine for me xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for setting this up Lou. I have voted for the earlier dates in Bicester, but can in theory do either location on any of the dates. Looking forward to it   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Definitely interested, the only date I can't do is 13th Oct (as I have an exam on the 16th) - thanks for trying to organise this Aweeze.

Some1
xx


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

I've voted and would be really interested in attending . The only drawback for me is that I'm about to start a new job, which is shift work, so it's hard for me to know if I'll be able to commit until nearer the time.


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

I've voted.  At the moment I can do any date so I will go with the majority.  Thanks for organising this.


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Voted! Although any venue / date is good for me at the moment x


----------



## yorkiegirl2012 (Jul 3, 2012)

I've voted, hope to be able to attend and meet people! Only concern about 27th Oct is that it's the start of half term in a lot of places so those with school-aged kids may be away (not sure if Oct half term affects traffic much either).


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

yorkiegirl - It's the opposite problem for me, half term start or end is the only time I'd be able to go.


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I should be able to do any of those options.  Thanks for organising Lou.

Starbuck
X


----------



## Sam12345 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've gone for 13th at B. just because it's soonest.  Would be OK with the other options too though.  I'm at the early stages of pregnancy and look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

I've realised that I've accidentally voted for 13th Oct, even though it is the only date I can't do!    Can't see how to change it though?

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy with any of the dates so far so will see which one is chosen and will be pretty sure we will be able to come along x


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Have voted for Oct 13th at Bicester - agree with Suity, the later we leave it then we're more likely to run into Christmas season (Bicester shopping village and the surrounding roads likely to be very busy).
Thanks for organising Lou!!
Rose xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

I have voted for Bicester for the 3 earliest dates as I like the sound of the lounge area and garden as was thinking that if it's earlier rather than later we still might get to spend some of it outside.

also agree it would be great to meet the next raft of ttcers to help them on their way and to not feel alone in this.

Thanks for organising girls!

GGx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well done girls for initiating this !!!  It will be great to see everyone ....old and new!......and to finally be able to show off Bingo.....almost 5 years after I first met some of you and started my own journey! 

I've voted for the earlier Bicester dates and would defo need to stay over...

..Winky xx


----------



## caramac (Mar 21, 2010)

I've voted although I'm pretty easy with the dates at the moment. Think I'd prefer Bicester as would need to stay over and it just sounds nicer than a Travelodge!


----------



## Marra (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for organising this guys - I'd love to come and could do any dates at the mo although have voted for the October ones. 
Marra
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

looking like 27th or 13th Oct at Bicester then...any more votes before we close the poll and fix the date?
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Count me in for whichever date you fix rlx


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Just voted for 13th Oct as others just that much too close to D day of 7th Nov! In fact, only because it's Bicester, which is where my mum lives, is even 13th poss. We'll see closer to time. Well done for sorting it out.


Muddy x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Dear all,
Poll now closed and we've booked Bicester for 13th October
Please see this thread for full details:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=292119.new#new
You will need to pay a small (non refundable) deposit to secure your place - please read the thread via the link above and confirm your booking as soon as possible
Thanks all, look forward to seeing you there!
Suitcase
x


----------

